# Wanted:- Aluminum seat post



## stevew (31 May 2008)

Have you got an old unused seatpost in your bits box please ? 
What I am looking for is a 27.2mm dia Aluminium post about 350mm long. 
It's the old type I need with a 22mm dia top to fit an old fashioned style saddle clamp onto. I'm going to use it with a Brooks B66. 
Many thanks. 

steve.watkin1@btinternet.com 
07748 655201


----------



## spandex (31 May 2008)

Steve all good LBS will have that size as it is becoming the standard for most bikes.


----------



## spandex (31 May 2008)

P.S. dont post your email and phone no on the forum as it is open to all to see not just members and some computers scan for them. If you do wish to send or show them brake it up ie 07 seven 48six 55 two01.


----------

